# Earthborn holistic?



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone here feed Earthborn Holistic? I was at our local 'natural pet food' store today, buying the usual (Canidae-life stages) when I noticed this stuff. I searched the forum, but only found one mention of it. Does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Megan Berry said:


> Does anyone here feed Earthborn Holistic? I was at our local 'natural pet food' store today, buying the usual (Canidae-life stages) when I noticed this stuff. I searched the forum, but only found one mention of it. Does anyone have an opinion?


Gatorade, gunpowder and Cocaine that should take care of most any problems and if the dog is a little tight in the morning a percocet or two should loosen it up.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Megan Berry said:


> Does anyone here feed Earthborn Holistic? I was at our local 'natural pet food' store today, buying the usual (Canidae-life stages) when I noticed this stuff. I searched the forum, but only found one mention of it. Does anyone have an opinion?


.

My fiance was feeding this to his pup and adult dog. I didn't pay much attn to the ingredient list or anything. I can tell you I wasn't a fan of the super soft poo that resulted. Makes for difficult clean-up in the yard. It was hard for me to pay attn to much else cuz I was always cussing under my breath while cleaning. 

We do different things with our dogs. When I start feeding a new kibble I'm always looking at performance, stool, skin, coat, etc. He just feeds and keeps it moving, so I wouldn't be able to give you specifics. It made both his dogs' poo soft; formed (kind of), but really soft.:neutral:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Holistic food makes the turds soft so they don't hurt the earth when they fall.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Megan Berry said:


> Does anyone here feed Earthborn Holistic? I was at our local 'natural pet food' store today, buying the usual (Canidae-life stages) when I noticed this stuff. I searched the forum, but only found one mention of it. Does anyone have an opinion?



Do you have a link to an ingredient list?


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

http://www.earthbornholisticpetfood.com/adult_vantage/ingredients.php

Nothing great. A lot of grains & cereals.

http://www.earthbornholisticpetfood.com/primitive_natural/ingredients.php

Here's their grain free.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Holistic food makes the turds soft so they don't hurt the earth when they fall.


Nuff Said!!!!:lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Gatorade, gunpowder and Cocaine that should take care of most any problems and if the dog is a little tight in the morning a percocet or two should loosen it up.


OR...you could take the 2 percoset and then you won't care if the dog is acting a bit uptight. Just sayin'


----------



## Eugene duplissis (Sep 23, 2009)

I am feeding my three dogs the whitefish/ocean fish formula locally its good for the price and selection. I really need to go to another state or drive two hours for a good selection of foods. I am paying 39 a bag and I think its very good for the price I can get evo red meat, but its 58 a bag here. I mix in raw and vitamins etc though.
I looked at one of the other formulas ingredients the one in the brown bag and I was not impressed.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I have been using the grain free and it was ok for the price. that price was just a tease to get you to try it. It is now the same price as taste of the wild so I will be going to that. I thought the food would have been better because on the package they talked about absorption but it still produced a lot of stool


----------

